# Sticky  Guatemala - Red De Mujeres is back!



## Crownandcanvas

And oh boy am I happy about it!

One of, if not my favourite coffee of last year has finally returned, the Guatemala Red de Mujeres.

We've managed to grab some of the delicious* Guatemala, Red De Mujeres Washed* for the 2nd year running now and it's absolutely delicious.

Packed full of creamy chocolate, juicy fruity notes and a nutty body, again the incredible women at Red De Mujeres have smashed it out the park.

It's literally just gone live on the site, and if you grabbed a bag last year I'm sure you wont be dissapointed with this years crop!

https://www.crownandcanvas.co.uk/product-page/Guatemala-Reddemujeres

Don't forget the code *CFUK *at checkout for 15% off coffee on our site, and thank you again to everyone who's recently ordered from us from the Forum.

Jake - C&C ❤


----------



## MatthewBw

Just a heads up the code seems to remove the free shipping that appears to be standard, adds in shipping cost which is then removed again with the discount. Confused me for a moment.


----------



## Crownandcanvas

MatthewBw said:


> Just a heads up the code seems to remove the free shipping that appears to be standard, adds in shipping cost which is then removed again with the discount. Confused me for a moment.


 Hi @MatthewBw

Thanks for pointing this out!

I've just done a few checks and I think It may be that the discount drops the value under £25 so the system automatically adds the shipping cost back on (if you were buying a single 1kg bag for example of Guatemala) as the system is set up to remove shipping on any UK order £25+


----------



## 24774

This Red De Mujeres is brilliant. It's so good I think C&C are going to be my sole bean supplier from now on, at least for the foreseeable future. I understand my announcement will pump the share price so just to be clear I have no affiliation with them!

Great price, great quality, well done guys.


----------



## Crownandcanvas

CocoLoco said:


> This Red De Mujeres is brilliant. It's so good I think C&C are going to be my sole bean supplier from now on, at least for the foreseeable future. I understand my announcement will pump the share price so just to be clear I have no affiliation with them!
> 
> Great price, great quality, well done guys.


 That's incredibly kind and generous of you! - Thank you so much for the comments and I'm even happier that you're enjoying it so much!

Thanks again! Over the moon!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Right. I need to order this. 😊


----------



## JamesMac

Ordered a Kg of this and 250g of blend. Love me some sweet choc/caramel notes so this should go down a treat


----------



## danielbird193

I ordered 250g of the Red De Mujeres and can confirm that it makes great espresso. Looking forward to trying it with the upgraded grinder and espresso machine which I'm just about to pull the trigger on.


----------

